# First trad big game harvest yesterday!



## Apex Predator (Jul 24, 2007)

Amazingly enough, the day after I quit compounds for good I get my first traditional harvest! I have been hunting an island out in the marsh of a local river system. The hogs spend most of the day out in the marsh and mostly just use this island during the night. Major trails are located on each end of this island. My buddy and I have stands set up at each end. The island is only 3-4 acres. It is covered by rub trees and wallows. I finally had a nice one give me a shot at 12 yards! At the shot he grunted and just trotted off. The hit was quartering away, and I swear half my arrow was sticking out. The angle was just over 45 or so. I heard my broad head stop on the opposite leg. A tracking job like I have nightmares about ensued. He was not bleeding much out of one hole and then headed for the thick stuff. Briars, sawgrass, and small saplings that you can't see the ground through while standing up! He ran down these tunnels that the rabbits, I mean hogs, make. 
We both met up at the boat at dark, because we were worried that it would be high and dry and leave us out a few extra hours. We trimmed our gear to tracking lights, marking tissue, and a few other essentials. We knew how thick these places were so didn't take a bow. We both wish we had a big handgun for insurance 

Back on the trail! As he entered the briers about 100 yards down the blood trail, he started to bleed a little better. My buddy was not wanting to go after him through this mess. He took up the rear! On Hands and knees we trailed. I had to continuely re-assure my buddy about the hit, but I was still uneasy myself. We were very close to the interstate highway now. The sounds of traffic drowned out any hopes of being forewarned of a idiotidiotidiotidiotidiotidiot off boar charge. I found a baseball bat sized log that I was using to knock the briers down along the tunnel. I don't think it would have fazed a mean, wounded boar. Pretty soon we came to a fence! Peering through the fence we realized that it was the fence marking the shoulder of the highway. There was a very well used trail right along the edge of the fence that this hog ran down. We quickly came to some briers that we could not penetrate. We circled around back to the fence hoping to cut off some of the thicker stuff. As I approached the fence, I turned quickly back towards my buddy and took a couple of quick steps towards him like something was charging. The look on his face was priceless. He is 6'5" and continuely tangled in these briers. I then told him that the hog was laying by the fence dead. 

My bow was back at the truck! We decided to take some photos and dress him where he lay. I really wanted to have my Robertson Stykbow in the photo, but it was already quite late. I didn't realize that the fence was in the photo until we were back home. Oh well! I can assure you this was not a fenced enclosure! It was the time of my life! 

The boar was a beautiful young one and probably weighed 150-175 pounds. He only had little nubbins for tusks though. I guess it's genetic. There sure are some with tusks though, because we have been seeing plenty of cut hogs. 

Thanks for listening!


----------



## Al33 (Jul 24, 2007)

WOOHOO!!! Good for you Apex!!!

Great photo even without the bow and a fantastic tale of the hunt. 

That's one fine trophy for your first big game kill with your trad bow. No doubt now you will ever return to wheels short of some injury or handicap. Really happy for you sir!

Loved that practical joke you pulled. You and your buddy will laugh about that for many years to come.


----------



## cpowel10 (Jul 24, 2007)

Congrats on an awesome kill.  Looks like a good hit too!


----------



## Count Down (Jul 24, 2007)

Wow, nice payoff to a heckofa tracking story....I know you're glad you found him dead instead looking back at you with his back against the fence....


----------



## bam_bam (Jul 24, 2007)

hot dog,  way to go dude!


----------



## bowbuck (Jul 24, 2007)

*Congrats..*

and a well told story.


----------



## potsticker (Jul 24, 2007)

iv got an old american archery recurve that is is a 50 lb 29: in draw its about 60 in. would this thing still shoot?


----------



## reviveourhomes (Jul 24, 2007)

Congrats!!!!!! Thats AWESOME!!

What a confirmation that youmade the right choice in switching! LOL


----------



## John Cooper (Jul 24, 2007)

when is the bar-ba-que im awefull hungry

nice peg and great story

john


----------



## choctawlb (Jul 24, 2007)

Apex,
     The ancients have spoken.  They are pleased you have put away the bells ,whistles, and cables, and have returned to the weapons of your ancestors. The The Gods of the hunt have blest you with blood.  Outstanding story and a trophy that will forever live in your memory. 
Ken


----------



## Glenn (Jul 24, 2007)

Awesome! I got my first to Trad kills last year and I know what it feels like. Took me about 3 years to do it....Way to go!


----------



## Ta-ton-ka chips (Jul 24, 2007)

Great story.
Congrats!


----------



## Robert Warnock (Jul 25, 2007)

Congratulations and thanks for sharing a great story!


----------



## BENELLIKID (Jul 25, 2007)

sweeeeeet nice! congrats man. ever heard of tred barta(if you ever heard of him) you remind me of him.


----------



## fflintlock (Jul 29, 2007)

Congrats on the kill, and finding him in all that stuff !
Nice job !
Jerald


----------



## Slasher (Jul 29, 2007)

AWESOME!!! Way to go... and after choosing  trad only... guess that makes the decision the right one!!!


----------



## OconeeDan (Aug 1, 2007)

Congratulations, and great story!  Great photo too!
Dan


----------



## robert carter (Aug 7, 2007)

Good first ,ain`t nothing like it.We`ll have to get together during bow season I`ll show you around my stomping grounds.RC


----------



## Apex Predator (Aug 8, 2007)

I'd love that Robert!  My lease doesn't have any hogs to speak of.  I love those river bottoms!


----------

